# A Pre-retirement task - Done



## ConservatvHippy (Nov 6, 2013)

Well, I made myself a promise to complete the greenhouse my wife and I have always wanted before I retire.

Even though, I still need to put the blower and the 2 layers of plastic on, I am calling this a promise completed.

April 1st is my retirement date. Looking forward to seeding and transplanting in a new play area (No computer).

The greenhouse has venting and exhaust fans hooked up to thermostats. 
I also trenched water (what a mess that made) and have electric line buried.
16x28. A nice space.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Wonderful! I'm sure it will give you and your wife years of enjoyment.

Are the plans to put the plastic on before winter, or are you looking at doing it early next year before the greenhouse season starts?


----------



## ConservatvHippy (Nov 6, 2013)

The plan is to prime this weekend and get the plastic on as soon as possible.

If I can get that done, I can work in there on a sunny day through out the winter to get ready for spring.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks good, except I would have both ends tied together, top and 2 places 1/2 way down with a bar, pipe or flat strapping. On the inside of the hoops for stability. Other wise the ends will want to pull together and the plastic will be loose and keeps plastic from drooping as much (support)....James

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/c6/4d/07/c64d079f596c34be8d8b9412fc4f2f23.jpg


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

When we did ours we used greenhouse plastic, ours was only one layer and it lasted over 5 years in Montana even with the deep snow which did pile up on the sides. We also had the curved metal pieces braced on sides and the top to keep them from pulling together.


----------



## ConservatvHippy (Nov 6, 2013)

James. Thank you. Your note made me remember that I am really good at getting 80% of a project done and calling it done. I had the support pieces at my house and completely forgot that NOW was the time to put them in.

I completed the support Saturday and primed the end pieces on Sunday.

Thanks for the eye to detail.


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

conservatvhippy said:


> well, i made myself a promise to complete the greenhouse my wife and i have always wanted before i retire.
> 
> Even though, i still need to put the blower and the 2 layers of plastic on, i am calling this a promise completed.
> 
> ...


spectacular!!!


----------

